# 30 Amp Electric Cord Wont Go In The Hole



## railroader (Feb 19, 2012)

Folks,

I just bought a new 280RS, and my only complaint is the 30 amp cord that connects to external power. It's easy to pull out the hole, but its impossible to stuff the last 8 feet of it in the hole. At first, I tried this on a cold day (30F) and figured it was just the cold weather. Then I tried it on a warm day (75 F) and still no luck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't just push it in, twist it as it goes in and it will coil as it goes in. Just remember you have to do the reverse and twist it the opposite direction as you pull it out or it can get a bit hung up some times.

You can also convert to an external power plug on the trail and then you just roll the cord up and stow it where ever you want to.


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Don't just push it in, twist it as it goes in and it will coil as it goes in. Just remember you have to do the reverse and twist it the opposite direction as you pull it out or it can get a bit hung up some times.
> 
> You can also convert to an external power plug on the trail and then you just roll the cord up and stow it where ever you want to.


I was having the same problem. I was able to get it in but I will try twisting as I go next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

railroader said:


> Folks,
> 
> I just bought a new 280RS, and my only complaint is the 30 amp cord that connects to external power. It's easy to pull out the hole, but its impossible to stuff the last 8 feet of it in the hole. At first, I tried this on a cold day (30F) and figured it was just the cold weather. Then I tried it on a warm day (75 F) and still no luck.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Sometimes it just dosen't go back into the space the way it came out. You may have to pull out the last 4 ft you may have pushed in, wiggle and jiggle and twist it a bit different as it goes in. I could say a beer helps, but this is probably just before hitting the road. so- NO -to that! M.V.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you replace the cord with a permanent connection, this is what it will look like.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

......and make sure there's nothing inside the compartment where that cord goes when you're trying to put it back in. Ours is open/connected to a cupboard and things can fall from the cupboard into that cavity.


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Don't just push it in, twist it as it goes in and it will coil as it goes in. Just remember you have to do the reverse and twist it the opposite direction as you pull it out or it can get a bit hung up some times.
> 
> You can also convert to an external power plug on the trail and then you just roll the cord up and stow it where ever you want to.


I was having the same problem. I was able to get it in but I will try twisting as I go next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you replace the cord with a permanent connection, this is what it will look like.


X2 on this, very easy modification. I feel is the best solution and helps other problems with the mouse hole. Keeps the cold out and all the bugs and critters.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

maddog said:


> If you replace the cord with a permanent connection, this is what it will look like.


X2 on this, very easy modification. I feel is the best solution and helps other problems with the mouse hole. Keeps the cold out and all the bugs and critters.
[/quote]

You can also recover the space where the cord was stored for more storage!!!


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I wiped-down the entire length with a light coating of 303 Protectorant (kinda the same effect as AmourAll) which makes it a bit slippery and I have no difficulty stuffing all 20 feet back in. It helps to wear gloves (I keep a set of work gloves in the truck door pocket), but it's not absolutely necessary.


----------



## railroader (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the tips; and especially the picture. I'm going to put in an outlet just like the picture. And also a cord with a right angle attachment:

http://www.marinco.com/product/30-amp-right-angle-locking-rv-cordset

Cheers


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a great idea. What parts did you buy for this mod? Thanks



Oregon_Camper said:


> If you replace the cord with a permanent connection, this is what it will look like.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

pep_ said:


> This is a great idea. What parts did you buy for this mod? Thanks


See this link - Power cord conversion


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you very much!



CamperAndy said:


> This is a great idea. What parts did you buy for this mod? Thanks


See this link - Power cord conversion
[/quote]


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Speaking of the power cord, when I got my TT I didnt know the cord and the outside shower hoses shared the same compartment. After some use the the water hoses and the power cord got all tangled up. I ended up pulling out the cord one day and snaped of the water conection.. I didn't know it untill I hooked up the water. I hear my wife yelling "TURN IT OFF... TURN IF OFF!!" When I check out the damage it had sprayed water all over and into the the electrical box the power cord runs into. I ran out side and unplugged the trailer. What a dumb set up... water+electricity=stupid. I took apart the electical box and dried it out. When I got home I wedged a some plywood in the space to seperate the water lines and the power cord.

So, don't force it in and don't force it out check 1st

Have fun.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Keep in mind if you buy this mod you will have to figure out a way to mount the new part inside the existing mouse hole or build a bracket over the hole as the two units are the same size as you can see in the picture above. I built a bracket out of aluminum (painted with white krylon) to bolt where the old mousehole was and the new insert bolted into it. It works very well and is solid but i am very curious how you guys got it mounted as in the picture.



pep_ said:


> If you replace the cord with a permanent connection, this is what it will look like.


[/quote]


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

pep_ said:


> If you replace the cord with a permanent connection, this is what it will look like.


[/quote]
[/quote]
I think maybe you meant to say the two units "are not" the same size? I had the same question when I purchased mine because when I measured, the existing outer flange and the new one from Marinco were off by about 1/2" if I remember correctly. When I did the install, the new outer flange just almost covered the existing screw holes except for about 1/32", so I put that one at the bottom. Covered everything with clear silicone and called it good enough. The outer flange from Marinco needs to be just a little bit bigger.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes...not the same size..















Mine the lip didn't even totally cover the hole and there was nothing to bolt the new insert to except air.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If you search the forum, you'll see a variety of custom-built flanges - some round, some square, some white, some stainless steel. I believe we can attribute the difference in hole sizes to our friend with the red shirt and white hat...


----------

